# DRL's and Headlights are same brightness(Dim)... MKIV Jetta



## Burton_Air (Mar 24, 2009)

As the title states my headlights are no brighter than my DRL's which has been making it kinda scary driving at night. 
My first thought is that it may be my battery or alternator because when I have the lights one and I try to roll a window up or lock the doors, the lights dim. 
Any ideas? Thanks.
I use the Sylvania 9007SU Silverstar ULTRA's if the means anything to you guys. Also, car is my wifes 2001 Jetta GLS


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: DRL's and Headlights are same brightness(Dim)... MKIV Jetta (Burton_Air)*

Are both the high and low beams dim? Were they brighter at one time?


----------



## Burton_Air (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: DRL's and Headlights are same brightness(Dim)... MKIV Jetta (dennisgli)*

Dennis,
I have only owned the car a couple months. Since I got it, they've always been this way. When I purchased it I got new bulbs thinking that may be the problem. No dice.
The brights are brighter... but not bright enough that when I go by people with them on they flash their brights at me.
Any ideas...?


----------



## Burton_Air (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: DRL's and Headlights are same brightness(Dim)... MKIV Jetta (Burton_Air)*

Bump...


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Have you checked the output voltage from the bulb connector? You don't seem to be getting the 13.5-14v you would have with the car running.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*DRL's and Headlights are same brightness(Dim)... MKIV Jetta (CaptainQualude)*

Good suggestion. I suspect you are just experiencing the mediocre performance of the stock North American Jetta headlights.


----------



## Burton_Air (Mar 24, 2009)

I checked the power I was getting to them last night. They were getting the power you said they should be...
What should I do to make them brighter? I have brand new bulbs...


----------



## tach1946 (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (Burton_Air)*

I got tired of the stock low light output even with Sylvanias. Aftermarket projectors and an HID kit. Now its a whole new ball game.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: DRL's and Headlights are same brightness(Dim)... MKIV Jetta (Burton_Air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Burton_Air* »_As the title states my headlights are no brighter than my DRL's which has been making it kinda scary driving at night. 
My first thought is that it may be my battery or alternator because when I have the lights one and I try to roll a window up or lock the doors, the lights dim. 
Any ideas? Thanks.
I use the Sylvania 9007SU Silverstar ULTRA's if the means anything to you guys. Also, car is my wifes 2001 Jetta GLS

Your low beams by design isn't much brighter than the DRLs. The DRLs are at about 96% intensity.
If your lens is discolored (yellowed), use a headlight restore kit on the lens.


----------

